# Philips DVP642K - Supported formats and codecs



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 5, 2005)

A comprehensive list of supported codecs and formats obtained using DivX Test CD by BBDoc.

Colour codes - 
Green - feature supported; Red - no support; Orange - not fully supported/works sometimes; Blue - numerical value

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/sc/30959433-2-200-0.gif

*Player: PHILIPS DVP-642K
Chipset: ESS Vibrato2
Firmware: v1109*

*Supports*

1_01	DVD 
1_02	VCD 
1_03	SVCD 
1_04	Divx on  CD-R 
1_05	Divx on  CD-RW 
1_06	Divx on  DVD-R 

1_07	Divx on  DVD-RW 
1_08	Divx on  DVD+R 
1_09	Divx on  DVD+RW 
1_10	Divx on CD-R 90 mn 
1_11	Divx on CD-R 99 mn 

*Options*

2_01	Zone free 
2_02	Macrovision OFF 
2_03	FFRW on  Divx 
2_04	Long filenames in browser (>30) 
2_05	Special characters in browser 
2_06	Multiformats CD (pict/sound/video)  
2_07	Firmware update possible 
2_08	Zoom  on  divx 
2_09	Scalable Zoom on divx 
2_10	Auto zoom on Divx (full screen) (%) 100
2_11	Auto zoom on MPEG (full screen) (%) 90
2_12	MPEG support 
2_13	Special MPEG support (640x338) 
2_14	WMV9 support 
2_15	MKV support 
2_16	OGM support 
2_17	RMVB support 
2_18	RMVB 3000 kbps support 

*Divx3*

3_01	Div3/1000kbps/MP3 CBR/low motion 
3_02	Div3/1000kbps/MP3 CBR/fast  motion 
3_03	Div3/3000kbps/MP3 CBR/low motion 
3_04	Div3/1000kbps/MP3 VBR/fast  motion 
3_05	Div3/1000kbps/AC3/fast  motion 
3_06	Div3/1000kbps/OGG/fast  motion 
3_07	Div3/1000kbps/WMA/fast  motion 

*Divx4*

4_01	Div4/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
4_02	Div4/3000kbps/MP3 CBR 
4_03	Div4/1000kbps/MP3 VBR 
4_04	Div4/1000kbps/AC3 
4_05	Div4/1000kbps/OGG  
4_06	Div4/1000kbps/WMA 

*Divx5*

5_01	Div5/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
5_02	Div5/3000kbps/MP3 CBR 
5_03	Div5/1000kbps/MP3 VBR 
5_04	Div5/1000kbps/AC3 
5_05	Div5/1000kbps/OGG 
5_06	Div5/1000kbps/WMA 
5_07	Div5/GMC/1000kbps/MP3 CBR 
5_08	Div5/BF/1000kbps/MP3 CBR 
5_09	Div5/QPEL/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
5_10	Div5/GMC/BF/1000kbps/MP3 CBR 

*XviD*

6_01	Xvid/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
6_02	Xvid/3000kbps/MP3 CBR  
6_03	Xvid/1000kbps/MP3 VBR  
6_04	Xvid/1000kbps/AC3  
6_05	Xvid/1000kbps/OGG  
6_06	Xvid/1000kbps/WMA  
6_07	Xvid/GMC/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
6_08	Xvid/BF/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
6_09	Xvid/QPEL/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
6_10	Xvid/GMC/BF/1000kbps/MP3 CBR  
6_11	Xvid/no BVOP /1000kbps/MP3 CBR 

*Audio*

7_01	Audio MP3 CBR alone  
7_02	Audio MP3 VBR alone  
7_03	Audio AC3 alone  
7_04	Audio WMA alone  
7_05	Audio OGG alone  
7_06	Audio MPC alone  
7_07	Audio Random in 1 folder  
7_08	Audio Random multi-folder  

*BivX*

8_01	Div3/1000 kbps/MP3 (2XCBR)  
8_02	xvid/1000 kbps/MP3 (2XCBR)  
8_03	Div4/1000 kbps/MP3 (2XCBR)  
8_04	Div5/1000 kbps/MP3 (2XCBR)  
8_05	Div5/1000 kbps/MP3 (2XVBR)  
8_06	Div5/1000 kbps/MP3 (VBR+CBR)  
8_07	Div5/1000 kbps/MP3 (128+192)  
8_08	Div5/1000 kbps/(2XAC3)  
8_09	Div5/1000 kbps/(2XWMA)  
8_10	Div5/1000 kbps/(2XOGG)  
8_11	MPEG/1000kbps/(2XMP3)  

*Subtitles*

9_01	Subrip (.srt without  tag) 
 9_02	Subrip (.srt with tag) 
9_03	MicroDVD (.sub)  
9_04	Substation Alpha (.ssa) 
9_05	SAMI (.smi) 
 9_06	SAMI multilanguage (.smi) 
 9_07	Original DVD (.sub) 
9_08	Multisubtitles (separate.srt) 
 9_09	Highlighted subtitles (outlined or background) 
9_10	Subtitles allow special characters 
9_11	Subtitles on the bottom 
 9_12	How many lines displayed 3 
 9_13	How many characters per line 50 

*Images*

10_01	JPEG 
10_02	GIF  
10_03	BMP   
10_04	TIF   
10_05	PNG   
10_06	PCX   
10_07	Transitions between pictures 
10_08	Rotate pictures 
10_09	Zoom on picture   
10_10	Scalable zoom on picture   

*Connections*

11_01	Coaxial video (yellow plug) 
11_02	S-Video plug 
11_03	YUV plugs 
11_04	RGB scart 
11_05	VGA plug 
11_06	Progressive scan signal 
11_07	Analog 5+1 plugs out 
11_08	Coaxial audio (digital) 
11_09	Optical audio (digital) 
11_10	DD decoder onboard 
11_11	DTS decoder onboard 

*Low Resolution*

12_01	64x32/63kbps/audio 18kbps 
12_02	128x80/125kbps/Audio 18 kbps  
12_03	176x96/190kbps/Audio 18kbps 
12_04	192x112/250kbps/Audio 18kbps 
12_05	256x144/340kbps/Audio 18kbps 
12_06	320x176/450kbps/Audio 18 kbps 
12_07	352x192/500kbps/Audio 18 kbps 


-Keith


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 5, 2005)

about the dts onboard decoder , it says it doesn't have 

but  i think 642k/ 69 does have the dts decoder onboard  and the site does mention it ,although i haven't checked it .

hey keith, have you checked it 

please reply,


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 5, 2005)

ok keith , the player model that we have is dvp 642k/69 . and it is bit different to the dvp 642k model , i mean in the extra features as our indian model has got additional dts onboard decoder with the dolby one . 

also it mentions abt the macrovision free . will you pls explain abt it as i have a limited knowledge abt it . is it a macrovision free by default or there's  a trick to it .

also mention some forums abt the player '

i have got a problem .
i have got a pinnacle pctv plus tv tuner card which has a composite input .
now i want to convert a dvd to vcd by connecting the composite out of philips dvd player to the input of the card , but whenever i have tried, the picture is not clear and stable . i have done the same procedure with my old lg dvd player with ease.

what could be the problem?

please help


----------



## quad master (Jun 5, 2005)

What is the firmware of ur philips if its 0531 then its 
macrovision free anthing higher than that the player
will have problems capturing to the TV Tuner card.

@ Keith thats a nice peice of info you have got


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 5, 2005)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> ok keith , the player model that we have is dvp 642k/69 . and it is bit different to the dvp 642k model , i mean in the extra features as our indian model has got additional dts onboard decoder with the dolby one .
> 
> also it mentions abt the macrovision free . will you pls explain abt it as i have a limited knowledge abt it . is it a macrovision free by default or there's  a trick to it .
> 
> ...



I have the same one - 642k/69.

The DTS decoder part was an error. Thanks for pointing it out. I've corrected it now.

Macrovision gets enabled if you update to firmware 1109. Downgrading to previous firmware WILL NOT disable Macrovision protection. If the player already had 1109 when you bought it, then that's just bad luck. 

I have no issues with macrovision as I don't capture from this player. I don't think many would use this method as most have a DVD drive in their PC already.

Keith


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 5, 2005)

actually originally the firmware was 0531  or something like that. and i was having the problem so yesterday i updated it to the latest firmware.

now there is no noticable differance in performance but now whenever i play a vcd ver 2.0 , it shows it as ver 6.0 , but the playback is fine no problems .
what could be the reason ?

also keith , keep posting abt the different stuff you have tried with this player as it can be helpful to the others .

cheers


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey,

A rather mundane question.

A friend of mine is coming from China and he plans to gift me a LCD monitor and a DVD player.

Well he is planning to get the Samsung 710N 17" LCD and the philips 642P DVD player.

MY question is that would both these things work in India?? I hope there is nothing such as a special configuration for power and voltage that hampers this..and makes these things unusable in india.?

BTW can someone plz tell me about a good 17'' LCD. He's thought of a 17" Samsung LCD 710N.. Is there any better one of the same dimension... A price qoute wud be appreciated.. Also any info about the model variation in 642P DVD player in the US/China etc..viz a viz india wud be appreciated..

Thanks,


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 6, 2005)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> actually originally the firmware was 0531  or something like that. and i was having the problem so yesterday i updated it to the latest firmware.



I'm sure the original 0531 didn't have macrovision enabled. What problems did you have?



			
				yogi7272 said:
			
		

> now there is no noticable differance in performance but now whenever i play a vcd ver 2.0 , it shows it as ver 6.0 , but the playback is fine no problems .
> what could be the reason ?



Haven't tried VCD's (don't intend to   )

The player DVP642 has been removed from Philips (India) website. Has anyone else noticed this? A couple of weeks back when I bought this player a salesperson at a local store said DVP642 was obsolete and it had been discontinued. I didn't belive him then. What surprises me is how Philips could withdraw a model without introducing a replacement newer product?

-Keith


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 6, 2005)

The player is out of the market and phillips has pulled it off the shelf due to probs with the unit. I am in the market for a divx dvd player. For more info you can chk out my post on this page link

@keith: Apparently the player has rpobs playing xvid files with Global Motion Compensation (GMC) or QPEL. The mediatek 1389xx chip supports both gmc and qpel and i am looking arnd for the pioneer 575 or lg lda 530 which has this chipset.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 6, 2005)

What problems? Are there any known hardware issues with this unit?

Lack of GMC and Q-Pel does not bother me. I don't use these features while encoding. Also, I've hardly ever come across downloaded files (mostly tv shows) that won't play. Also, the current batch of encoders (as in, persons   ) simply don't use GMC and Q-Pel.

I'd like to see a player on the market that sports MPEG4 - AVC support. I've been playing around with Nero Digital AVC and x264 codec. The single CD rips have amazing quality.

-Keith


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jun 6, 2005)

i bought this unit its working a ok


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 7, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> What problems? Are there any known hardware issues with this unit?
> 
> Lack of GMC and Q-Pel does not bother me. I don't use these features while encoding. Also, I've hardly ever come across downloaded files (mostly tv shows) that won't play. Also, the current batch of encoders (as in, persons   ) simply don't use GMC and Q-Pel.
> 
> ...


Its the no-disc issue. After around 6 months of heavy usage the players are known to crap out. Hence Phillips has taken it off the shelf without any warning or introducing a new model. Lolz lack of qpel and GMC is a big bother for me since i have a lot of videos that use it. The upcoming mediatek model might support nero digital. Ofcourse the current batch of mediatek chipsets already available in the market might need a firmware upgrade to support it.


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 21, 2005)

As i pointed out in my post elsewhere Philips has phased out the 642K/p and bought a newer 5500s

This player is only available in some parts of Asia and Europe. Check out the details at videohelp.com

since i am planning to get a divx player soon - shd i buy this one(5500s) or look for a stocked version of the 642K.

Any idea about this new player anyone.. I know one thing that it has the same ESS vibratoII chipset.
However it plays WMA..but has no s-video out...How important is that?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 21, 2005)

DO NOT KNOW MUCH ABT THE NEW MODEL BUT I HAVE GOT 642 K AND  TOTALLY SATISFIED WITH IT . 

THE NEW MODEL HAS WMA AS AN ADDITION  . BUT IT DOES NOT MAKE  MUCH OF A DIFFERENCE . MAY BE IT COULD BE A BETTER PERFORMER BUT CHECK OUT WHETHER IT HAS BOTH DOLBY DIGITAL AND DTS DECODING BUILT IN AS 642 HAS IT . THAT MAKES A LOT OF A DIFFERENCE.

CHEERS


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 21, 2005)

Makes more sense to get the newer model. However 642 has no probs i.e. if you can live with 8.3 filenames (yes, it has no support for long filenames   )

-Keith


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 22, 2005)

*www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php?DVDnameid=5522&Search=Search&#comments 

and

*www.pricerunner.co.uk/sound-and-vision/vision/dvd-players/350856/details 

These are specs and reviews for this player.

Dolby is suppored but not sure about DTS encoding.
There are no s-video out and optical out ports on this player. Are these important?

Looks like this player does a better job of playing media but there seem to be some features missing.


----------



## magnet (Jul 30, 2005)

i guess this model has been removed frm market btw.....which r the other models  presently moving in market and 4 which company model 1 shd go...and avoid which ones????


----------



## mannu143 (May 17, 2008)

HI I have this DVD player plays dvd well but If i put a Divx burned with nero it doesn't play it dont even load it, it just opens the tray. It doesn't even load load dvd cloned from original dvds .


----------

